# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne model gezocht, help me alstublieft!

## Lyss

Hallo dames en heren,

Mijn naam is Lysanne Pruijn en ik ben bijna afgestudeerd als schoonheidsspecialiste allround.
Ik moet nog een specialisatie Acne afronden en ik heb hier dus nog een goed model voor nodig!

Het is op 17 april van 13.00 tot 16.00 te Almelo (ROC van Twente).
Op dit examen ga ik een huidverbeterende behandeling uitvoeren tegen acne met het product MD Formulations (een heel erg goed product).
Als je een geschikte huid hebt en graag mee zou willen gaan krijg je van mij een vergoeding van 20 euro + reiskosten en natuurlijk de huidverbeterende behandeling.

Graag even mailen naar [email protected]

Alvast bedankt,

Liefs Lysanne

----------

